# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  تناول الاسماك يقلل خطرالاصابة بسرطان القولون

## yassin55

*دراسة تناول الاسماك يقلل خطرالاصابة بسرطان القولون*     
اظهر تحليل لاكثر من 40 دراسة حول العالم أن من يأكلون الاسماك ربما يقل لديهم خطر الاصابة بسرطان القولون وايضا سرطان المستقيم.والتحليل  -الذي نشرت نتائجه بدورية (أمريكان جورنال اوف ميدسنThe American Journal  of Medicine)- هو احدث تقرير يربط بين تناول الاسماك وعدد من الفوائد  الصحية المحتملة.
وجمع جاي ليانج من مستشفى امراض الجهاز الهضمي  بمدينة شيان الصينية وزملاؤه النتائج من 41 دراسة نشرت خلال الفترة بين  عامي 1990 و2011 والتي قاست استهلاك الاسماك ورصدت تشخيص امراض السرطان.  وشمل الدراسة ابحاثا من الولايات المتحدة والنرويج واليابان وفنلندا ودول  اخرى.
وقال ليانج وزملاؤه "النتائج التي توصلنا اليها تشير الي ارتباط عكسي بين استهلاك الاسماك وسرطان القولون والمستقيم."
ووجد الباحثون ان التناول المنتظم للاسماك ارتبط بتراجع نسبته 12 بالمئة لخطر الاصابة بسرطان القولون او المستقيم.
واخذت  النتائج في الاعتبار عمر المشاركين في الدراسات وتناولهم للكحوليات  واللحوم الحمراء والتاريخ الوراثي للسرطان في اسرهم وعوامل صحية اخرى.
واشارت  النتائج الى ان التأثير الوقائي المرتبط باكل الاسماك اقوى بالنسبة لسرطان  المستقيم عن سرطان القولون حيث تبين ان اولئك الذين تناولوا اكبر كمية من  الاسماك انخفض لديهم خطر الاصابة بسرطان المستقيم بنسبة 21 بالمئة مقارنة  بمن تناولوا أقل كمية.
لكم دوام الصحه

----------


## ameerl

مشكور اخي الكريم على المعلومات المفيدة

----------

